# Wannabe blackened catfish



## doug123 (Aug 19, 2006)

OK, I really screwed this one up    :cry: 

Mistake #1:  Somehow I talked myself into believing I could get the same good blackened results I did the last time with only half the charcoal. I used 1 charcoal chimney full instead of 2.

Mistakes #2, #3, #4 and #5: I was out of Crazzy Cajun seasoning so I picked up some Cajun Seasoning from the Dollar store figuring it would be good enough  :evil:  

This really turned out terrible. I could have lived with out it being blackened, it was still grilled nice and really turned out pretty well as far as that was concerned. 

I might as well have dumped Morton's salt on the catfish. I have never tasted something so salty. I must have drank a gallon of water since I ate dinner  :oops: 

I guess I got a little practice at least with the catfish. Next time I will use 2 charcoal chimneys and I am ordering more Crazzy Cajun tonight  :D 


Some days you get the bear, some days the bear gets you  :roll:


----------



## up in smoke (Aug 20, 2006)

It looks good though! That ainâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t Allegheny Whitefish is it?  :twisted: snicker!


----------



## doug123 (Aug 20, 2006)

No sir, straight from Sam's Club    :lol:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Sometimes things just don't work out Doug.

I have had some bad experiences with some of the "Cajun Seasonings" also.  They seem to vary greatly in the amount of salt.  Did some ribs a few weeks ago and they were as salty as you catfish. :oops: 

I've started mixing my own now to control the salt better.  If you check back through the threads I believe WilKat posted the instructions on making Tony Chacere's cajun seasoning.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Doug, My wife laughs at me because when we buy things I want the best and she use ask why and I'd  reply saying  that "I have to put that in my mouth" so why not get the best seeing hows it's going in your mouth.


Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Found the thread on mixing the cajun seasoning.  Its bwsmith_2000 not Wilkat.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=171


----------



## doug123 (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Rodger, I'm going to have to mix my own next time.

Looks like the ingredients are simple enough.


----------



## doug123 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, I agree Joe  :D


----------



## walking dude (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=171

any reason why this link won't werk?


d88de


----------



## walking dude (Nov 6, 2007)

bump

d88de


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 6, 2007)

If you want the real, original "Blackened fish", buy the seasoning that is made by the man that invented it, Paul Prudhomme.  The seasoning is called "Blackened Redfish Magic".  

The catch is that the original isn't grilled, but rather seared in butter in a glowing red cast iron skillet.  a 1" redfish filet takes about 1 1/2 minutes per side, served w/ drawn butter,mmmmmmmmmmm!  Whatever you do, *DO NOT TRY IT INDOORS.*

Prudhomme has a whole line of "magic" seasonings, each designed for a more specific purpose as opposed to Chachere's "unitasker".  The Seafood Magic, Poultry Magic, and Vegetable Magic are among our favorites.  If you like Cajun food and haven't tried them, you should consider doing so.

BTW d88d, it appears that he's posted the link to this thread and not the recipe link, maybe not though because I'm noticing that my smilies are showing up as script.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 6, 2007)

k, thankx smoky..........and yes i have seen his seasonings in the store.......will have to check em out

once again......thank again

d88de


----------



## flash (Nov 10, 2007)

Ah yes, the man who almost single handedly destroyed the redfish. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't blacken them anymore. I do a one-eyed grandmas Louisiana grilled redfish now.

blackened is nice for a change, but it all starts tasting the same after awhile. JMHO


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 10, 2007)

Doesn't work for me either. Damn commies...


----------

